# anyone run e85 on a C2 promaf stage 4 12v vr6?



## superl8apex (Nov 25, 2010)

As title states has anyone run e85 on chip file? Currently doing a build and would like to run e85 .Dual map would be nice but not necessary. Leaning towards chip instead of stand alone since car needs to pass obd ii emissions. Unless there is some way to pass with stand alone?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

That chip doesn't support E85. Contact United Motorsports for a custom E85 file.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

12V_VR said:


> That chip doesn't support E85. Contact United Motorsports for a custom E85 file.


Yes it does. Try a 50/50 mix and adjust your fpr to a perfecr afr... After that you can adjust with more E85 and adjust the fpr. I think max boost is around 20psi.
In Europe there is a company that's named Unitedmotorsport.co.uk Maybe you US guys has heard about UM.co.uk before. Doesnt sound like it.
They did 480whp on a 630 Pro-Maf setup @ 20psi with E85 and a GT35R 1.06
Wideband and adj fpr is the key.

I run 60/40mix of pumpgas/E85 on my Pro-Maf when i feel for it. Runs very strong after i adjusted the fpr just a little.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Yes it does. Try a 50/50 mix and adjust your fpr to a perfecr afr... After that you can adjust with more E85 and adjust the fpr. I think max boost is around 20psi.
> In Europe there is a company that's named Unitedmotorsport.co.uk Maybe you US guys has heard about UM.co.uk before. Doesnt sound like it.
> They did 480whp on a 630 Pro-Maf setup @ 20psi with E85 and a GT35R 1.06
> Wideband and adj fpr is the key.
> ...


UM is here as well...should be the same company...it just seems that the UK division is making alot more parts than jeff...


also they have a e85 tune for both mk3 and mk4 vr6 12v both run 630cc injectors...but only the mk4 has the flexfuel option that will adapt on the fly...the mk3 tune is e85 only...

mk3:
http://www.bwperformance.com/vintage/products/volkswagen/vw-mk3-12v-vr6-flex-fuel-conversion-kit

mk4:
http://www.bwperformance.com/vintag...-28l-12v-vr6-stage-1-flex-fuel-conversion-kit


----------



## superl8apex (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions so far. I will look into the. From what I understand e85 requires 30-40% more fueling . Making the 630cc injectors max out at aprox 20psi. Theoreticlly couldn't I run 950cc injectors on the Pro Maf 630cc file. The ecu would still run injectors duration as it was for gas but in actuality would be supplying the additional fuel needed for e85. It would still benifit from the cooling and octane properies of E85 just not the added timing. Could it work or am I way off base?

How about a piggyback ecu instead of chip? Used with great success on other makes of cars. Just haven't really seen it in the VW world


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd get a hold of jeff to see if that would work but as far as piggyback ecu's they aren't available for vw period.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

would be pointless. you are fuel limited, not knock limited. so unless you have a way of adding mad timing, there is no point. 

and as for 480whp on E85, well alexi made 517+ Whp on pump gas with the pro maf setup


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

exactly. I know someone that ran 560 on the pro maf setup no problem so I don't really understand the e85 thing unless you are aiming for insane numbers and are on standalone.


----------

